# Need to relocate, can't qualify for apartment any advice?



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

You should be asking THEM, not us. 

Dumb move to put yourself in that position. Not meant to be hurtfult. I would be doing what ever I have to get myself out that situation.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Gordo32 said:


> I have savings for several months and everything ready but I'm unable to qualify for an apartment because I left my job two weeks ago to prepare for the move.


You need to find a landlord that will qualify you differently. Maybe you have to offer to pre-pay a few months rent in advance.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Don't tell them you're unemployed, tell them you're moving to start a new job. People do that every day. List the hall as your employer.


----------



## Gordo32 (3 mo ago)

splatz said:


> Don't tell them you're unemployed, tell them you're moving to start a new job. People do that every day. List the hall as your employer.


i'll try that, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Gordo32 (3 mo ago)

u2slow said:


> You need to find a landlord that will qualify you differently. Maybe you have to offer to pre-pay a few months rent in advance.


yeah i might have to just look elsewhere apartment wise as well. i offered to pre-pay but they said they only qualify on current income only.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Any travel trailer parks in the area?

A small travel trailer would get you by for awhile, as long as you're single or have a very understanding wife.


----------



## superdeez (Sep 13, 2010)

If you’re single you could rent a room. I did this for years. I got lucky and found an…ok house where I lived for 9 years, even after I could have afforded better. It helped my rent only went up $25 in those 9 years though.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

Rent a room with a roommate and stay there until you can be approved for your own place


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Gordo32 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So I recently finished my test+ interview and got placed #10 for the list of apprentices in Montana. They requested I relocate to the main city hub in my region because I come from a very rural town 4 hours away.
> 
> ...


I think any rental agent worth their salt will not hesitate to lease an apartment to a man moving into closer to the city to begin their new career... in their eyes you DO have a "job." All ya need maybe is to show the bank statement(s) showing you got the Benjimins...


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

splatz said:


> Don't tell them you're unemployed, tell them you're moving to start a new job. People do that every day. List the hall as your employer.


THIS!

Always from now on refer to the union local, their address and the phone number for "member's records" as your employer from now on, not the actual shop you happen to be employed by. State your income as whatever the union says an average annual income for your level is, no what you literally earned in the last 12 months... If you need personal references do not choose family members or your best friends, pick kinda so-so friends. This goes for banks, credit, car loans etc... never your employer. 

Get a PO box or if you can a caller box # at a private address like a UPS store if they do that - that's your new legal mailing address, Make sure the place you choose is convenient and not out of the way... Use that as your "home" address. There's reasons for all of these moves... not getting into them all now. 

Good luck!


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Look you are in a tricky position. I’ve been there. You have no income “history” but good future prospects. You can look at a web site called Clark Howard but let’s put it in simple terms. A credit score shows how much you love and use credit. People who don’t have credit cards and don’t have loans have even worse credit than someone who just declared bankruptcy. It’s ridiculous that people in debt up to their eye balls have good credit scores as long as they make minimum payments but it’s how the system works.

First let’s understand who your enemies are. The first one is sleaze bag lawyers. There are lawyers who go around suing land lords for discrimination. So basically if a crack head tries to get a place and gets turned down the lawyer tries to get a settlement check and gives the crackhead some drug money. Clearly you don’t want crack heads and gang bangers breaking in all the time to steal stuff or cause trouble.

So to protect themselves and the kind of tenants yon want as neighbors the professional management companies that run apartment complexes run a background check via a third party company. They set up a set of rules say 650 credit score, $30k annual income, no more than 2 misdemeanors in the past 3 years. The third party runs your background and says yes or no. That way they can keep the ruff raft out and their lawyers can shut down the ambulance chasers. It sucks for you but this is how it works, so don’t waste your time.

Alternatives.. 

RVs and trailers. IF you already have one or access to one. Lots of contractors do temporary jobs that last 6 weeks to 24 months. Some do this “professionally”. There are campgrounds that only rent monthly and cater to this. Usually no pools, tennis, etc. Just spots with full hookups,

Second is look at “vacation homes”. These have crazy high rates for weekends, reasonable for weeks, and downright cheap for monthly rates. Avoid Airbnb. I’d look more at VRBO and similar web sites. Ignore anything that doesn’t do weekly rentals. You are looking for at least monthly. Often land lords are thrilled to rent a place especially in iff seasons for several months when they get steady income.

Third is contact real estate agencies People frequently want to rent some place out while they are deployed, on missionary work, etc., or just not willing to sell, or they own houses that they own for various reasons. The real estate agencies set up rentals. They are used to working with customers with all kinds of different situations. Also they may find you something that is “way out of town” say 30+ minutes away.

Don’t get hung up on “relocating” either. If you can find a temporary place where you just have a place to sleep and shower, you can drive home on weekends and don’t change your address. As I said earlier this is all temporary. Things will change in 3-6 months. You will be more settled into your job. You will know the area. And you will have established income and credit. But I’d also suggest getting into something steady quickly. The federal reserve is hell bent on putting us in a deep recession. They blew through $5 trillion and now they are pulling it all back in. Watch the housing starts number. This is a 3-6 month leading indicator of the construction market. Also watch lumber prices which work similar…they tell you when contractors stop buying.


----------



## Gordo32 (3 mo ago)

Thank you everyone for your advice but I'm happy to say that i got it all worked out! Ended up landing a job and qualifying for my place. 
In the future, I'll make sure this situation doesn't happen again.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Gordo32 said:


> Thank you everyone for your advice but I'm happy to say that i got it all worked out! Ended up landing a job and qualifying for my place.
> In the future, I'll make sure this situation doesn't happen again.


It will happen again. Jobs and places to live are temporary these days. Nothing is forever.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

paulengr said:


> It will happen again. Jobs and places to live are temporary these days. Nothing is forever.


maybe he meant he would do something about his credit score and his savings account ?
so that he could qualify next time


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Get some plywood, some fiberglass , and some resin. And buy the plans for a Wharram Tiki 38. You're gonna need to find a pond big enough for it though once you build it.


----------

